# Mei's 1st Milestone!!!



## Lancel0t

*Congratulations Mei*!!!! Keep up the good work!! 

saludos desde Filipinas


----------



## mandarina_82

Felicidades Mei ya eres milagenaría  jaja


----------



## VenusEnvy

Mei: Girlfriend, I'm so proud of you! You have come a long way in your learning of English. Keep it up! Me apoyas tanto, y no sólo con el español. Significas mucho para mi, chica. ¡Te mando mil besitos, y enhorabuena!




Kissies and huggies!


----------



## Mei

Thank you all guys, I woudn't be here without you!!  

Venus: Huggies? Pañales? what do you mean?! I don't know what are you talking about...  

See you!!!

Mei


----------



## Fernando

Congratulations and thank you for your assistance.


----------



## belén

Felicitats Mei!!!! 

Esperando los siguientes 1000!!! 

Belén 

Festa festa!!


----------



## Vanda

Mei, May, Maio....

Parabéns em todos os meses do ano!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Mei!!!

Pregunteu-li com se diu, 
Marieta de l'ull viu!!!  

vaaaja, jo volia ser el primer en felicitar-te però m'han passat al davant..

FELICITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATS!!!
t'ho has currat molt!
que guai, ja ets mil.lenària!!!

petonets joveneta!

Roi


----------



## manana

Querida Mei,

Desde estos rincones de la tierra ... y de mi escritorio... entre papeles, teléfonos que suenan, y personas preguntando, ¡ay!! no me dejan meter la cuchara!!  ¡¡Muchas Felicidades!!


----------



## Eugin

Muchas felicidades Mei y muuuuuuuchas gracias por tu tiempo dedicado a nosotros compartiendo lo que sabes!!!
 
Mis amigos felinos también te quieren agradecer por tus primeros 1.000 posts!!! Y brindo para que sean más de 1.000 más!!! jeje!!  


*Un abrazo!!!*


----------



## Mei

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Mei!!!
> 
> Pregunteu-li com se diu,
> Marieta de l'ull viu!!!
> 
> vaaaja, jo volia ser el primer en felicitar-te però m'han passat al davant..
> 
> FELICITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATS!!!
> t'ho has currat molt!
> que guai, ja ets mil.lenària!!!
> 
> petonets joveneta!
> 
> Roi


 
Gràcies Roi, feia molt temps que no em cantaven això! M'ha fet molta gràcia, jajajajaja

I know that is a topic but... thank you all of you for your time and patience.... I have a lot of teachers and friends here!

See you!!

Mei


----------



## GenJen54

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR FIRST MILLE-STONE!


----------



## irisheyes0583

Mei said:
			
		

> Thank you all guys, I woudn't be here without you!!
> 
> Venus: Huggies? Pañales? what do you mean?! I don't know what are you talking about...
> 
> See you!!!
> 
> Mei


My congratulations to you, Mei! Your posts have been very helpful to me and I always appreciate your input.

With regards to "huggies": it litterally it means "abracitos", or "little hugs". Perhaps you were making a joke though...  my humor chip malfunctions somtimes!


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡FELICIDADES MEI!!!!!   

ALUNDRA.


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades MEI!

 *Many thanks* for your fine thoughts and helpful advice.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu
​


----------



## Mita

* ¡¡FeLiCiTaCiOnEs!! *​​


----------



## fenixpollo

. *Happy Postiversary, Mei!* .​


----------



## Laia

Per molts anys nena!


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones, Mei!


----------



## JazzByChas

Mei:

_"Job well done, and all that, old girl!"_  

You are truly an unusual person, with a gift for making us see the more interesting side of life!

Continue doing what you do best, and keep us "in the know!"

Chas.


----------



## Whodunit

* Happy Postiversary! *

​


----------



## Outsider

_*Moltes felicitats!*_​


----------



## Masood

Nice one, Mei !!! 
Many thanks for all your help, my friend!

Cheers,
Masood.


----------



## lauranazario

El saludo llega un poquito tarde... pero no por ello es menos sincero.
¡FELICIDADES MEI! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## ampurdan

PER
 MOLTS MÉS
POSTS
MEI!!!!!!!!

  ​


----------



## Mei

Hi there, 

Thank you all for your congrats!!! / Moltes gràcies per felicitar-me!  

Keep on learning!!!  

C'ya!!!  

Mei


----------



## Philippa

I know it's very, very late (sorry!!) ......
*Mei, congratulations for your 1000 th postbirthday!!*
Thank you for all your contributions and participation in the foros!!
Saluditos desde Reading
Philippa


----------



## Mei

Philippa said:
			
		

> I know it's very, very late (sorry!!) ......
> *Mei, congratulations for your 1000 th postbirthday!!*
> Thank you for all your contributions and participation in the foros!!
> Saluditos desde Reading
> Philippa


 
 Thank you Philippa!!! Keep on learning!!

Mei


----------



## cirrus

And I am even later still. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## Mei

cirrus said:
			
		

> And I am even later still. Thanks for all your input.


 
No, we're still in the party! Come in! Have some drink!  

Thank you!

Mei


----------



## DDT

Mei said:
			
		

> No, we're still in the party! Come in! Have some drink!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Mei



So I'm joining the party, even if I am slightly late  

Congrats!

DDT


----------



## Sparrow22

dicen que nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena  !!!!

*FELICITACIONES MEI !!!!! *


----------



## typistemilio

*¡Ki'ikit'aanteech, yóolal a milesi post te' Wordreference!

¡Saludillos afectuosos y felicidades!*​


----------



## gian_eagle

*                                        ¡FELICIDADES MEI!!!*

*¡POR ESTE PRIMER POSTIVERSARIO!!! SIGUE ASI Y QUE TENGAS UNA FELIZ NAVIDAD!!*


----------

